# What is required on Tagless label



## Alpha1Omega (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello I am new to this forum, have learned alot from reading every ones posts, I am starting a t-shirt company and wanted to know what the FTC requirements are for relabelling a shirt (hanes 4980) tearaway label with a tag less label. I have registored for and recived a RN# from the FTC other then the RN# (or full legal company name) country which the shirt was manufactured and washing instuctions is needed.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Off the top of my head, add fibre content to that list.

Check the threads in the faq, and the FTC's website for more information.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------

